# Capacitors in computer



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How can one test whether Capacitors in the computer are not working ?

If not working then how can repair them ?


Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This article by Samuel Goldwasser explains it well. Make certain to read the safety considerations first.

http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/captest.htm#cttes

You do not repair a faulty capacitor. You replace it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you think a capacitor is faulty, you very carefully replace it, if you have never used a de-soldering station before, get someone to do it that has access to one and knows how to use it.
To test a capacitor you need to check it's value is still within 20% of the stated value. 
You also need to check the ESR to ensure that it is low enough to give & take current without significant losses. 
Just checking one and not both values is a waste of time .. and in teh long run it's caper and quicker to replace than to test.


----------

